# Outlaw 2's on 2012 850 HO XP EPS



## bear21211

Got my new tires today. Was worried about them rubbing but so far so good.


----------



## redneckrancher420

Looks mean...


----------



## Polaris425

:bigeyes: LOVE IT :rockn:


----------



## BF2012

:bigeyes: looks awesome, gotta have a easy thumb with that much traction.


----------



## backwoodsboy70

Looks sick man


----------



## tx_brute_rider

Sweet, now that's a polaris


----------



## boodro

What size are the tires and wheels and do you have any type of lift on your bike?


----------



## bruterider27

looks good


----------



## Polaris425

boodro said:


> What size are the tires and wheels and do you have any type of lift on your bike?


Outlaw2 = 29.5 on 14" rims... Which was the point of his thread, to show off the new Law2...

If you want info on the tire, there's a thread here: http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=11320


----------



## firebird_ta79

hi did you have a lift kit on when you took those pics ?


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Nice bike man.
I like the look of the OL'2s on 14"s a lot better than the original 29.5's on 12" rims.


----------



## Brute650i

Looks mean. If anyone is needed a set shoot me a PM or email and I can get you hooked up with some


----------

